# Ry’s Get Dench Log.



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Starting this to log my training and nutrition this off season. Starting a cruise of 150 - 200mg test per week this week for 12 weeks.

But just want to keep track of numbers and things whilst cruising.

Competed in a fair few NABBA and PCA shows in the past few years winning a few and placing well and just hope to improve all aspects of my physique for next season.

Currently 18st 10lbs at around 12% bf I'd say


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

in dude, amazing physique, looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Cronus said:


> in dude, amazing physique, looking forward to seeing your progress


 Cheers mate! Hopefully can improve it somewhat for next year and do well at the Nabba Britain / Universe and PCA Britain.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday: Legs

Atlantis lying leg curl 2 x 10 x full 
Hack squat 2 x 10 x 160kg per side 
Leg press 2 x 12 x 245kg per side 
Leg extensions 2 x 12 x full stack then1 triple drop set 
Heavy standing single leg curls 2 x 12'x full
GHR - 3 x 8 x bw (first time doing these ever)
Adductors 1 quadruple drop set
Abductors 1 quadruple drop set


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday - Chest / Delts

Incline DB Press - up to 6 x 70kgs
HS shoulder press machine: up to 7 x 60kg a side 
dips: bw x 15 
Decline press machine - up to 10 x 60kg a side 
Flye machine: 2 x 15 x 17.5kg per side
Rear db delt flyes : up to 32.5 x 15 supersetted wirj front B.B. raises - 25Kg x 15
Atlantis lateral raise machine: up to 15 x 3/4 stack

OH HS tricep machine - up to 12 x kg


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Tuesday - Chest / Delts
> 
> Incline DB Press - up to 6 x 70kgs
> HS shoulder press machine: up to 7 x 60kg a side
> ...


 Are those all single sets per exercise?

sorry , cant make it out

x


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Are those all single sets per exercise?
> 
> sorry , cant make it out
> 
> x


 Sorry should have explained;

I generally work up to my heaviest working set on each exercise. So will do a couple warm ups / then a moderate set then a heavy main working set ?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Sorry should have explained;
> 
> I generally work up to my heaviest working set on each exercise. So will do a couple warm ups / then a moderate set then a heavy main working set ?


 Thanx for that

I really like this approach when you work one max two muscle groups per day

Don't understand those upper / lower splits

best of luck with your preparation

x


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Thanx for that
> 
> I really like this approach when you work one max two muscle groups per day
> 
> ...


 Yeah I've always preferred the approach of hammering a muscle group once per week tbh and then maybe adding an extra day for weak areas. Works best for me ?.

Thank you Anna, appreciate that and thanks for following x


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday - Back

Heavy cable pullovers up to 15 x full stack
HS pulldown up to 12 x 60kg per arm
Rack pull - up to 3 x 6 x 220kg
WG Pulldown 2 x 12 - 3/4 stack
CG cable row 1 triple drop set starting from 110kg
Single arm machine row 2 x 14 x 3/4 stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday was arms

Rope push downs - up to 14 x 6 stack
Cable curls up to 14 x Full stack
Dip machine - up to 12 x 150kg 
Preacher Machine curls - up to 12 x 35kg

oh tricep machine: up to 12 x 80kg
laying dumbbell skull crushers - worked up to 12 x 20kg
db hammer curls - up to 25 x 10-12
Close grip press ups supersetted with 
DB curls - set 1 - bw press ups / 15kg dB curls

set 2 - bw + 20kg press ups / 17.5kg dbs curls t

set 3 - bw + 20kg press ups/ 22.5kg dB curls


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday: Legs

Atlantis lying leg curl 2 x 11 x full 
Hack squat 2 x 10 x 160kg per side 
Leg press 2 x 12 x 245kg per side 
Leg extensions 2 x 12 x full stack then1 triple drop set 
Heavy standing single leg curls 2 x 15 x full
GHR - 3 x 10 x bw (first time doing these ever)
Adductors 1 x 20
Abductors 1 x 20


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Monday: Legs
> 
> Atlantis lying leg curl 2 x 11 x full
> Hack squat 2 x 10 x 160kg per side
> ...


 What do you mean by GHR ?

The back extensions?

I try to add those after every workout but especially on leg days they're a killer

x


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

anna1 said:


> What do you mean by GHR ?
> 
> The back extensions?
> 
> ...


 Similar to back extensions in a way; glutes hamstring raises on a special platform some gyms have


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday - Chest / Delts

Incline DB Press - up to 6 x 70kgs
HS shoulder press machine: up to 8 x 60kg a side 
dips: bw + 30kg x 11
Incline iso press machine - 3 x 12 x 40kg a side 
Flye machine: 2 x 12 x 17.5kg per side
Rear delt flyes : up to 50kg x 15 
Atlantis lateral raise machine: up to 15 x 3/4 stack

Rope push downs - up to 14 x 3stack


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Friday was arms
> 
> Rope push downs - up to 14 x 6 stack
> Cable curls up to 14 x Full stack
> ...


 Hoy s**t.. that is some volume!!!

Props, mate. I'd be in a grave after half of that.. haha.

How do you cruise? Prop or long ester? What lab/brand of T, and how frequent are your injections? Finally, I take it np AI on that dose?

Thanks.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday - Back

Heavy cable pullovers up to 15 x full stack
HS pulldown up to 12 x 60kg per arm
Rack pull - up to 6 x 230kg
WG Pulldown 2 x 12 - 3/4 stack
CG cable row 1 triple drop set starting from 110kg

Low machine iso row: up to 55kg per side x 15


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday: arms

Fat black straight bar - up to 15 x full stack
Cable curls up to 14 x Full stack
Dip machine - up to 13 x 150kg 
Preacher Machine curls - up to 12 x 40kg

oh tricep machine: up to 12 x 66kg

db curls: 3 x 12 x 22.5kg
laying dumbbell skull crushers - 20 x 17.5kg then 2 sets of 12
db hammer curls - up to 25 x 10-12
few close grip press ups to finish


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Bank holiday Monday: Legs

Atlantis lying leg curl 2 x 12 x full 
Hack squat 2 x 10 x 170kg per side 
Leg press 2 x 12 x 245kg per side 
Leg extensions 2 x 12 x full stack then1 double drop set 
Heavy standing single leg curls 2 x 16 x full
GHR - 3 x 11 x bw
Adductors 1 x 20
Abductors 1 x 20


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday - Chest / Delts

Slight Incline Smith Press - up to 5 x 180kg
HS shoulder press machine: up to 8 x 62.5kg a side 
dips: bw + 30kg x 11
Incline iso press machine - 3 x 12 x 45kg a side 
Flye machine: 2 x 12 x 20kg per side
Rear delt flyes : up to 96kg x 15 
Atlantis lateral raise machine: up to 15 x 75kg

Rope push downs - up to 14 x 3stack


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

When are you posting a pic ?

x


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

One of most recent pics:


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday - Back

Heavy HS pullovers up to 12 x 60kg per side

WG Pulldown 2 x 12 - full stack

Yates row machine: up to 12 x 55kg per side

HS pulldown up to 12 x 60kg per arm
Rack pull - up to 6 x 230kg

CG cable row 1 triple drop set starting from 110kg

partial deads: up to 6 x 200kg (felt like I was gonna s**t myself this week cos of a dodgy stomach so didnt go for 230kg plus

single arm Atlantis machine rows: up to half stack x 15


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday was Biceps / Triceps

Fat black straight bar - up to 15 x full stack
Cable curls up to 15 x Full stack
Dip machine - up to 13 x 150kg 
Preacher Machine curls - up to 12 x 40kg

oh tricep machine: up to 12 x 66kg

db curls: 3 x 12 x 22.5kg
laying dumbbell skull crushers - 20 x 17.5kg then 2 sets of 12
db hammer curls - up to 25 x 10-12


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday was legs

Atlantis lying leg curl 2 x 12 x full 
Hack squat 2 x 10 x 170kg per side 
Leg press 2 x 12 x 245kg per side 
Leg extensions 2 x 12 x full stack then1 double drop set 
Heavy standing single leg curls 2 x 16 x full
GHR - 3 x 11 x bw
Adductors 1 x 20
Abductors 1 x 20


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday - Chest / Delts

Incline DB Press - up to 6 x 70kgs
HS shoulder press machine: up to 7 x 70kg a side 
dips: bw + 20kg - 2 x 12
Incline iso press machine - 3 x 12 x 40kg a side 
Flye machine: 2 x 12 x 17.5kg per side
Rear delt flyes : up to 50kg x 15 
Atlantis lateral raise machine: up to 15 x 68kg

Rope push downs - up to 14 x 3stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday was legs

Atlantis lying leg curl 2 x 12 x full 
Hack squat 2 x 6 x 190kg per side 
Leg press 2 x 12 x 245kg per side 
Leg extensions 2 x 12 x full stack then1 double drop set 
Heavy standing single leg curls 2 x 16 x full
GHR - 3 x 14 x bw
Adductors 1 x 20
Abductors 1 x 20


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - delts / triceps

OH smith press: up to 5 x 150kg drop to 10 x 100kg & 60kg x 12

Seated db side laterals - up to 12 x 27.5kg then drop to 17.5kg x 20

Behind back side cables - up to 12 x 6 stack

Rear delts on reverse flye: up to 15 x half stack

face pulls: up to 15 x 75kg

Rope pushdowns - up to 14 x 64kg

OH HS tricep extensions: up to 10 x 61kg

Single arm RG pushdowns - up to 12 x 5 stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday was back

hammer strength pulldowns: up to 70kg per side

single arm Yates row: up to 12 x 80kg per side

wide grip pulldowns: up to 12 x 3/4 stack

NG pulldowns: up to 3/4 atack

BOR: up to 3 x 15 x 100kg

partial deadlifts: up to 12 x 180kg


----------



## its_cj (Feb 29, 2016)

What's your calories/cardio here mate? Looking good ?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

its_cj said:


> What's your calories/cardio here mate? Looking good ?


 Cardio is pretty minimal mate - just the walking I do at work really. Calories are around 5000 at the minute


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday - chest and biceps

flat bench: 12 x 60kg, 12 x 80kg, 12 x 100kg, 10 x 140kg, 7 x 150kg, 8 x 130kg

incline ISO press: 12 x 40kg, 12 x 60kg, 12 x 80kg, 12 x 100kg, 9 x 120kg

DB flyes: 14 x 20kg, 12 x 25kg, 12 x 30kg, 10 x 32.5kg

Cabke crossovers: 15 x 4 stack, 15 x 5stackx 15x 7 stack, 15 x 8 stack

EZ curls: elbows fixed as much as possible; 15 x bar+10kg, 12 x bar+15kg, 12 x bar + 20kg, 12 x bar+30kg

preacher machine: up to 7 stack x 11 and ds to 3 stack x 8

Rope hammer curls: up to 2 big stack 3 x 15

2 x 30 second chest stretch at end


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

what exercise would you say really helped your back grow?

Feel like I wasted this most recent mesocycle focusing on seal rows - didn't feel they have done much for me, even though I progressed in weight and form was strict as fck.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

any shows lined up?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Cronus said:


> what exercise would you say really helped your back grow?
> 
> Feel like I wasted this most recent mesocycle focusing on seal rows - didn't feel they have done much for me, even though I progressed in weight and form was strict as fck.


 Heavy BB rows for certain mate. Certainly added thickness and density to my frame over the past couple of years. And pull downs. I prefer hammer strength style ones.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday was legs

Atlantis lying leg curl 2 x 12 x full

Leg extensions 2 x 20 - rp set to 8 reps and. 4 reps 
Hack squat 2 x 12 x 140kg per side 
Uni Leg press 2 x 20 x 120kg per side 
Heavy standing single leg curls 2 x 16 x full
GHR - 3 x 14 x bw
Adductors 1 x 20
Abductors 1 x 20


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - delts / triceps

OH seated BB press: up to 2 x 6 x 100kg, drop to 8 x 90kg

Seated db side laterals - up to 12 x 25kg then drop to 17.5kg x 20

Atlantis laterals: up to 15 x 75kg

Rear delts on reverse flye: up to 15 x half 91kg then drop to 20 x 55kg

Short Z bar pushdowns on back rest - up to 14 x 6 stack

tricep dip machine : up to 2 x 11 x 140kg

OH rope cables - up to 10 x 2 big stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday was back

Wide grip cable pulldowns: up to 12 109kg

BB row: up to 8 x 160kg

single arm Yates row: up to 12 x 80kg per side

NG pulldowns: up to 12 x 95kg

single arm machine row: 12 x 60kg

partial smith deadlifts: up to 12 x 180kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

hursday - chest and biceps

flat bench: 12 x 60kg, 12 x 80kg, 12 x 100kg, 10 x 140kg, 7 x 150kg, 8 x 130kg

incline ISO press: 12 x 40kg, 12 x 60kg, 12 x 80kg, 12 x 100kg, 9 x 120kg

DB flyes: 14 x 20kg, 12 x 25kg, 12 x 30kg, 10 x 32.5kg

Cabke crossovers: 15 x 4 stack, 15 x 5stackx 15x 7 stack, 15 x 8 stack

EZ curls: elbows fixed as much as possible; 15 x bar+10kg, 12 x bar+15kg, 12 x bar + 20kg, 12 x bar+30kg

preacher machine: up to 7 stack x 11 and ds to 3 stack x 8

Rope hammer curls: up to 2 big stack 3 x 15

2 x 30 second chest stretch at end

Today was Quads / Hams

HS leg extensions: up to RP set with full stack - 20 / 10 / 6

leg press: up to 11 plates a side x 14

Machine squat narrow stance: up to 12 x 6 plates a side.

Lunges + bw- 2 sets

ham curl: up to 13 x full stack

single leg plate loaded ham curl: up to 30kg x 14

GHR - 3 x 10 x bw


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - delts / triceps

OH seated BB press: up to 2 x 6 x 100kg, drop to 8 x 90kg

Seated db side laterals - up to 12 x 25kg then drop to 17.5kg x 20

Atlantis laterals: up to 15 x 75kg

OH standing press machine:

Rear delts on reverse flye: up to 15 x half 91kg then drop to 20 x 55kg

Short Z bar pushdowns on back rest - up to 14 x 6 stack

tricep dip machine : up to 2 x 11 x 140kg

OH rope cables - up to 10 x 2 big stack

Tuesday was back

Wide grip cable pulldowns: up to 12 109kg

BB row: up to 8 x 160kg

single arm Yates row: up to 12 x 80kg per side

NG pulldowns: up to 12 x 95kg

single arm machine row: 12 x 60kg

partial deadlifts: up to 12 x 180kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - delts / triceps

DB press: 12 x 25kgs, 12 x 35kgs, 12 x 50kgs, up to 5 x60kgs

OH seated BB press: up to 3 x 10 x 80kg,

Atlantis laterals: up to 15 x 75kg superseded with bb front raises x 12(30kg)

Rear delts on reverse flye: up to 15 x half 91kg then drop to 20 x 55kg

Short Z bar pushdowns on back rest - up to 14 x 6 stack

tricep dip machine : up to 2 x 11 x 140kg

OH rope cables - up to 10 x 2 big stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday was back

Pullovers cables warm ups

Wide grip cable pulldowns: up to 12 x full

BB row: up to 9 x 160kg

ISO row / pulldown: up to 14 x 60kg per side

single arm HS machine row: 12 x 100kg per side

partial deadlifts: up to 12 x 180kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday - chest and biceps

Incline bench: 12 x 60kg, 12 x 80kg, 12 x 100kg, 8 x 140kg, 6 x 140kg, 8 x 130kg

Decline ISO press: 12 x 40kg, 12 x 60kg, 12 x 80kg, 12 x 120kg, 8 x 150kg

DB flyes: 14 x 20kg, 12 x 25kg, 12 x 30kg, 10 x 32.5kg

Cable crossovers: 15 x 4 stack, 15 x 5stackx 15x 7 stack, 15 x 8 stack

EZ curls: elbows fixed as much as possible; 15 x bar+10kg, 12 x bar+15kg, 12 x bar + 20kg, 12 x bar+30kg

Single preacher machine: up to 12 x 35kg Rope hammer curls: up to 2 big stack 3 x 15

2 x 30 second chest stretch at end


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Thursday - Back
> 
> Heavy cable pullovers up to 15 x full stack
> HS pulldown up to 12 x 60kg per arm
> ...


 how many sets do you usually do in total here ? including warmup to working sets ?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday was legs

Atlantis lying leg curl 2 x 12 x full

single leg curl: up to 2 x 15 x 40kgs per side

SLDL on lever machine - up to 15 x 200kg

Leg extensions 2 x 20 - rp set to 8 reps and. 4 reps 
Leg press - 2 x 15 x 11 plates per side 
Narrow stance lever press - up to 12 x 125kg per side 
Adductors 1 x 20
Abductors 1 x 20


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol @11 plates per side

I think at my gym everyone would have to wait till you're done before they can start working out


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - delts / triceps

DB press: 12 x 25kgs, 12 x 35kgs, 12 x 50kgs, up to 5 x60kgs

OH seated BB press: up to 3 x 10 x 80kg,

Atlantis laterals: up to 15 x 75kg superseded with bb front raises x 12(30kg)

Rear delts on reverse flye: up to 15 x half 91kg then drop to 20 x 55kg

Short Z bar pushdowns on back rest - up to 14 x 6 stack

tricep dip machine : up to 2 x 11 x 140kg

OH rope cables - up to 10 x 2 big stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday was back

Wide grip cable pulldowns: up to 12 109kg

BB row: up to 8 x 160kg

single arm Yates row: up to 12 x 80kg per side

NG pulldowns: up to 12 x 95kg

single arm machine row: 12 x 60kg

partial deadlifts: up to 12 x 180kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday - chest and biceps

Incline bench: 12 x 60kg, 12 x 80kg, 12 x 100kg, 8 x 140kg, 8 x 140kg, 8 x 130kg

Decline ISO press: 12 x 40kg, 12 x 60kg, 12 x 80kg, 12 x 120kg, 8 x 150kg

DB flyes: 14 x 20kg, 12 x 25kg, 12 x 30kg, 10 x 32.5kg

Cable crossovers: 15 x 4 stack, 15 x 5stackx 15x 7 stack, 15 x 8 stack

EZ curls: elbows fixed as much as possible; 15 x bar+10kg, 12 x bar+15kg, 12 x bar + 20kg, 12 x bar+30kg

Single preacher machine: up to 12 x 35kg Rope hammer curls: up to 2 big stack 3 x 15

2 x 30 second chest stretch at end


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday was legs

Atlantis lying leg curl 2 x 12 x full

single leg curl: up to 2 x 15 x 43.5kg per side

SLDL on lever machine - up to 15 x 200kg

Leg extensions 2 x 20 - rp set to 8 reps and. 4 reps 
Leg press - 2 x 15 x 11 plates per side 
Narrow stance lever press - up to 12 x 130kg per side 
Adductors 1 x 20
Abductors 1 x 20


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday was delts / traps

Seated BB press: up to 4 x 120kg drop to 6 x 100kg

Seated db side laterals - up to 20 x 22.5kg then drop to 17.5kg x 20

Rear delts on reverse flye: up to 15 x half stack

face pulls: up to 15 x 75kg

BB shrugs up to 2 sets of 12 x 200kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday was legs

Atlantis lying leg curl 2 x 12 x full

single leg curl: up to 2 x 15 x 43.5kg per side

SLDL on lever machine - up to 15 x 200kg

Leg extensions 2 x 20 - rp set to 8 reps and. 4 reps 
Leg press - 2 x 15 x 11 plates per side 
Narrow stance lever press - up to 12 x 130kg per side 
Adductors 1 x 20
Abductors 1 x 20


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - chest and calves

Incline bench: 12 x 60kg, 12 x 80kg, 12 x 100kg, 8 x 140kg, 6 x 150kg, 8 x 120kg

Decline ISO press: 12 x 40kg, 12 x 60kg, 12 x 80kg, 12 x 120kg, 8 x 150kg

DB flyes: 14 x 20kg, 12 x 25kg, 12 x 30kg, 10 x 32.5kg

Cable crossovers: 15 x 4 stack, 15 x 5stackx 15x 7 stack, 15 x 8 stack

Calves - Hammer strength calf sled - 4 x 15

standing calf raise - 4 x 15


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

You seem really consistent mate. Are you naturally regimented and strict? It's the food part were I fail. Just jutting away 4000 kcals Ed and even half of it unclean is a real struggle for me... That and sleep.

Any upcoming contents you looking to compete in?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday was back

chest supported tbar- up to 8 x 4 plates

WG pulldowns: up to 12 x full stack

bb rows: up to 8 x 160kg

CG pull downs: up to 80kg x 12

partial deads - up to 220kg x 6


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Today was delts and traps

Seated BB press: up to 5 x 120kg drop to 6 x 100kg

Seated db side laterals - up to 15 x .25kg then drop to 15kg x 20

front bb raises on bench

Rear delts on reverse flye: up to 15 x half stack

rear delt cable crossovers

BB shrugs up to 2 sets of 12 x 200kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

PUSH 1

1. Incline Bench Press:
1st: 6 x 150kg 2nd: 10 x 120kg reps

2. Flat Dumbbell Press
2 x 10 x 40kg

3. Wide-Grip Dips
3 x (Bodyweight x 12)

4. Dumbbell Shoulder Press
2 x 10 x 40kgs

5. Arnold Press
2 x 15 x 20kgs

6. Skull Crushers
3 x 10 x 20kg per side

7. Underhand single cable Pushdowns
2 x 15 x 14kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday was back

deadlifts: up to 3 x 260kg then 10 x 180kg

UH pulldowns: 2 x full x 12

DB rows: 8 x 80kg, 12 x 60kg

Pendlay rows: 6 x 120kg then 12 x 100kg

preaxher curls: 3 x 14 x 15kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Today was upper

flat db press: 10 x 60kgs, 6 x65kg

db shoulder press: 2x10x 45kg

cgbp Smith 3 x 10 x 100kg

pec dec: 6 x 4 x 3 from bottom

CHEST STRETCH

lat pull downs med grip: 6 x 4 full stack (10sec rest max between sets - basically RP)

chest supported db row: 14 x 30kg, 12 x35kg

t bar rows: 10 x 6 plates, 12 x 5 plates

cable kneeling pull downs : 6 x 4 x small stack

LAT STRETCH

Db side raises: triple drop: 12 x 25kg, 12x 20kg, 12 x 15kg, 12x 10kg

Atlantis standing side laterals: 20 x 55kg

DELT STRETCH

Double arm machine curl: 15 x 30kg, 8x40kg

DB preachers: 10x15kgs, 8 x 15kgs

reverse cable curls: small stack x 20 reps


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Lower

Narrow Hack Squat - 12 x 5 plates, 10 x 5 plates , 8 x 6 plates

High and wide leg Press - 3 sets of 8-10 x 10 plates

Leg extension - 6x4 (10 seconds rest between sets) - 3 / 4 stack

Single leg leg press - 6x4 (10 secs rest between sets) - 6 plates

QUAD STRETCH

Lying Hamstring Curl - rest pause set, 12,8,5 - full stack

Seated hamstring curl - 6 x 4 (10 seconds rest between sets) - 103kg

Split squat with DB or on the Smith - to failure on each leg, 20 reps plus

Abductor/Adductor superset - aiming for 20 reps on each to failure - 95kg

HAMSTRING/GLUTE STRETCH

Standing Calves - 6x4 (10 secs rest between sets). 5 from bottom stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Monday was push*

1. Incline Bench Press:
1st: 6 x 150kg 2nd: 10 x 120kg reps

2. Flat Dumbbell Press
2 x 10 x 42.5kf

3. Wide-Grip Dips
3 x (Bodyweight x 12)

4. Dumbbell Shoulder Press
2 x 10 x 40kgs

5. Arnold Press
2 x 13 x 25kgs

6. Skull Crushers
3 x 10 x 20kg per side

7. Underhand single cable Pushdowns
2 x 15 x 14kg

*Tuesday was back*

deadlifts: up to 4 x 260kg then 10 x 180kg

UH pulldowns: 2 x full x 12

DB rows leaning on rack: 15 x 65kg, 15 x 65kg

Pendlay rows: 10 x 100kg then 10 x 110kg

preacher curls: 3 x 14 x 15kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Wednesday was legs 1

Horizontal leg press: 15 x 5 plates ps, 12 x 6 plates, 10 x 7 plates

Leg press: 2 x 12 x 12 plates ps

Lunges: 2 sets of 12 per leg - 25kg dbs

Leg extension: triple drop set from full stack x 10

Adductor - 1 RP set of 12 on first set

Ham curl: 2 x 12 x full stack

glute bridges: 2 x 14 x 40kg ps

standing ham curls: 6 x 4 x 45kg

calves: Atlantis raise: 3 x 10 x 5 plates ps with 30 sec stretch on last one


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Today was upper

flat db press: 10 x 60kgs, 8 x65kg

db shoulder press: 2x8x47.5kg

cgbp Smith 3 x 11 x 100kg

pec dec: 6 x 4 x 3 from bottom

CHEST STRETCH

lat pull downs med grip: 6 x 4 full stack (10sec rest max between sets - basically RP)

chest supported db row: 14 x 30kg, 12 x42.5kgs

t bar rows: 9 x 7 plates, 12 x 5 plates

cable kneeling pull downs : 6 x 4 x small stack

LAT STRETCH

Db side raises: triple drop: 12 x 25kg, 12x 20kg, 12 x 15kg, 12x 10kg

Atlantis standing side laterals: 20 x 55kg

DELT STRETCH

Double arm machine curl: 15 x 30kg, 8x40kg

DB preachers: 10x15kgs, 8 x 15kgs

reverse cable curls: small stack x 20 reps


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Lower

Narrow Hack Squat - 12 x 5 plates, 10 x 5 plates , 10 x 7 plates

High and wide leg Press - 3 sets of 10 x 10 plates

Leg extension - 6x4 (10 seconds rest between sets) - 3 / 4 stack

Single leg leg press - 6x4 (10 secs rest between sets) - 6 plates

QUAD STRETCH

Lying Hamstring Curl - rest pause set, 12,8,5 - full stack

Seated hamstring curl - 6 x 4 (10 seconds rest between sets) - 103kg

Split squat with DB or on the Smith - to failure on each leg, 20 reps - 100kg

Abductor/Adductor superset - aiming for 20 reps on each to failure - 95kg

HAMSTRING/GLUTE STRETCH

Standing Calves - 6x4 (10 secs rest between sets). 5 from bottom stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Monday was push*

1. Incline Bench Press:
1st: 6 x 150kg 2nd: 10 x 120kg reps

2. Flat Dumbbell Press
2 x 10 x 42.5kf

3. Wide-Grip Dips
3 x (Bodyweight + 10kg x 12)

4. Dumbbell Shoulder Press
2 x 10 x 40kgs

5. Arnold Press
2 x 13 x 25kgs

6. Skull Crushers
3 x 10 x 20kg per side

7. Underhand single cable Pushdowns
2 x 15 x 14kg

*Tuesday was back*

deadlifts: up to 4 x 260kg then 10 x 180kg

UH pulldowns: 2 x full x 12

DB rows leaning on rack: 15 x 65kg, 15 x 65kg

Pendlay rows: 10 x 100kg then 10 x 110kg

preacher curls: 3 x 14 x 15kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Today was delts and calves:

rear delts flye machine: up to 3 x 15 x 90kg

bo db Flyes: up to 3 x 15 x 25kgs

Db side laterals: 4 x 15 x 20kga

front ez raises: 4 x 15 x 30kg

upright rows: 4 x 15 x 40kg

Smith OH press: up to 12 x 120kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday was chest:

incline bb press: up to 6 x 150kg ds 120kg x 7

flat lever hs press: up to 10x50kg

db Flyes: up to 9 x 40kgs

Machine Flyes: 6 x 4 (80% stack)

cable Flyes: full small 3 x 14

calves: 3 x 15 then 6 x 4


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday was back

deadlifts: up to 4 x 260kg then 10 x 180kg

UH pulldowns: 2 x full x 12

DB rows leaning on rack: 15 x 65kg, 15 x 70kg

Pendlay rows: 10 x 100kg then 9 x 120kg

preacher curls: 3 x 14 x 15kg


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Strong as f**k mate!


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday - quads / hams

Horizontal leg press: 15 x 5 plates ps, 12 x 6 plates, 10 x 7 plates

Leg press: 2 x 12 x 12 plates ps

Lunges: 2 sets of 12 per leg - 30kg dbs

Leg extension: triple drop set from full stack x 10

Adductor - up to 20 x 116kg

Ham curl: 2 x 12 x full stack

glute bridges: 2 x 14 x 40kg ps

standing ham curls: 6 x 4 x 45kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Today was delts and calves:

Smith OH press: up to 12 x 120kg

Seated Db side laterals: up to 12 x 25kgs

rear delts flye machine: up to 3 x 15 x 90kg

Atlantis side raise / ez front raise SS: up to 72kg x 12 / 30kg x 12

Shrugs on machine: up to 14 x 120 per side

standing calf: 6 x 4 four from bottom.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Today was arms;

v bar push downs - straight back - up to 14 x 55kg

plate loaded preacher: up to 2 sets of 12 x 40kg

dip machine; up to 2 sets of 14 x 120kg

cable curls: up to 68kg x 12

db skulls super setted with hammers: up to 9 x 25kgs / 12 x 30kgs

machine curls: 1 set of half stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday was back

straight arm pullovers: up to 16 x full

RG pull downs: up to 112kg x 12

T Bar rows: up to 8 x 6 plates

iso lateral pull down / row hybrid - up to 3 plates a side for 14

Single arm HS yates row : up to 12 x 80kg ps

abs : 3 x 20

Chest / calves

flat db press: up to 6 x 75kgs

incline HS press: up to 7 x 3 plates per side

Atlantis plate loaded Flyes: up to 11 x [email protected] ps

atlantis standing flye: up to 14 x 89kg

hs sled calf raise: up to 12 x 100kg ps

standinf calf: 6 x 4 x 4 from bottom (10 sec RP sets)


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday - quads / hams

Horizontal leg press: 15 x 5 plates ps, 12 x 6 plates, 10 x 7 plates

Leg press: 2 x 12 x 12 plates ps

Lunges: 2 sets of 12 per leg - 30kg dbs

Leg extension: triple drop set from full stack x 10

Adductor - up to 20 x 116kg

Ham curl: 2 x 12 x full stack

glute bridges: 2 x 14 x 40kg ps

standing ham curls: 6 x 4 x 45kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - Delts and calves

DB shoulder press - up to 6 x 60kgs

atlantis shoulder raisss: up to 15 x 70kg

seated shoulder raises: up to 14 x 22.5kgs

rear delt dlyes: 4 x 15 x 80kg

Smith press: up to 9 x 120kg

BB shrugs: up to 15 x 180kg

Seated calf raises: 4 x 14 x 40kg ps


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday was back

straight arm pullovers: up to 16 x full

RG pull downs: up to 112kg x 12

T Bar rows: up to 8 x 6 plates

iso lateral pull down / row hybrid - up to 3 plates a side for 14

Single arm HS yates row : up to 12 x 80kg ps

abs : 3 x 20


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Chest / calves

flat db press: up to 6 x 70kgs

incline HS press: up to 7 x 3 plates per side

Atlantis plate loaded Flyes: up to 11 x [email protected] ps

atlantis standing flye: up to 14 x 89kg

hs sled calf raise: up to 12 x 100kg ps

standinf calf: 6 x 4 x 4 from bottom (10 sec RP sets)


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday was back

UH pulldowns: 2 x full x 12

T bar rows: up to 8 x 6 plates

DB rows leaning on rack: 15 x 65kg, 15 x 65kg

HS Machine pull downs : 14 x 3 plates per side

Pendlay rows: 10 x 100kg then 10 x 110kg

Partial dead's: up to 12 x 210kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday was Chest / calves

flat db press: up to 6 x 70kgs

incline HS press: up to 7 x 3 plates per side

Atlantis plate loaded Flyes: up to 11 x [email protected] ps

atlantis standing flye: up to 14 x 89kg

hs sled calf raise: up to 12 x 100kg ps

standinf calf: 6 x 4 x 4 from bottom (10 sec RP sets)


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday was legs

Atlantis lying leg curl 2 x 12 x full

single leg curl: up to 2 x 15 x 40kgs per side

SLDL on lever machine - up to 15 x 200kg

Leg extensions 2 x 20 - rp set to 8 reps and. 4 reps 
Leg press - 2 x 15 x 11 plates per side 
Narrow stance lever press - up to 12 x 125kg per side 
Adductors 1 x 20
Abductors 1


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - delts / traps

Smith shoulder press: up to 10'x 140kg, 4 x 160kg

seated db laterals: up to 2 x 12 x 25kgs

front ez bar raises; (Under grip) up to 15 x 30kgs

Rear delt flyes on Machine: up to 15 x 100kg

Plate loaded Machine shrugs : up to 20 x 240kg

Calf raises: 4 x 12 on BO donkeys up to 50kg per side


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - Back / bicep top up

Cable pullover warm ups

HS low row: up to RP set : 4 plates x 12 / 7 / 4

Snatch grip RDLs: up to 12 x 180kg - 2 / 3 sec negatives

HS pulldowns: up RP set of 3.5 plates x 12 / 7 / 4

HS single lever rows: up to 4 plates x 12 - slow negs with a static hold on each rep

Wide bar cable rows: 3 x 14 x 78kg

preacher machine curls: up to 2 x 12 x 40kg per arm


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

hows the off season going bro?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Today



Cronus said:


> hows the off season going bro?


 It's been okay mate. I've decided to compete so I'm now 2 weeks into prep and 14 weeks out from PCA Midlands.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Today was chest and calves

flat bench: 60kg x 12, 60kg x 12, 80kgx12, 120kgx12, 140kgx12 160kg x 6, 130kg x 8

incline DB press: up to 2 sets of 55kg x 10

machine flyes: up to 2 sets of 12 x 100kg

narrow grip machine press: up to 10 x 30kg per side

atlantis sled calf press: up to 2 sets x 12 x 5 plates per side

standing calf raise: up to 2 sets of 12 x 19 stack


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I remember pictures from your last show mate and you looked insane. Extremely impressive physique, i look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday was quads and hammies

leg extensions- up to full stack x 14 - 2/3 sec negs TUT

SSB squats - up to 10 x 200kg

lever PL leg press: up to 10 x 5 plates (true 3 second negative on each rep)

lunges with 25kg dbs- 12 steps, 24 steps

ham curls - up to 89kg x 12

single leg curls; 2 x 15 x 30kgs

hypers glute / ham focused - 2 x bw x 12


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - delts / traps / calves

Smith shoulder press: up to 10'x 140kg, 4 x 160kg

seated db laterals: up to 2 x 12 x 25kgs

front ez bar raises; (Under grip) up to 15 x 30kgs

Rear delt flyes on Machine: up to 15 x 100kg

BB shrugs : up to 20 x 180kg

Calf raises: 4 x 12 on BO donkeys up to 50kg per side


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - Back / bicep top up

Cable pullover warm ups

HS low row: up to RP set : 3.5 plates x 12 / 7 / 4

Snatch grip RDLs: up to 12 x 180kg - 2 sec negatives

HS pulldowns: up to RP set of 3.5 plates x 12 / 7 / 4

HS single lever rows: up to 4 plates x 12 - slow negs with a static hold on each rep

Med Mag grip cable rows: 3 x 14 x 78kg

preacher machine curls: up to 2 x 12 x 40kg per arm


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday was chest and calves

flat bench: 60kg x 12, 60kg x 12, 80kgx12, 120kgx12, 140kgx12 170kg x 4, 130kg x 8

incline DB press: up to 2 sets of 55kg x 10

machine flyes: up to 2 sets of 12 x 100kg

narrow grip machine press: up to 10 x 30kg per side

atlantis sled calf press: up to 2 sets x 12 x 5 plates per side

standing calf raise: up to 2 sets of 12 x 19 stack


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Would you be happy to post your diet?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Cronus said:


> Would you be happy to post your diet?


 Yes course mate will post it later today. Pretty straight forward really.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday was quads and hammies

leg extensions- up to full stack x 14 - 2/3 sec negs TUT

SSB squats - up to 10 x 200kg

lever PL leg press: up to 12 x 5.5 plates (true 3/4 second negative on each rep)

lunges with 25kg dbs- 12 steps, 24 steps

ham curls - up to 89kg x 12

single leg curls; 2 x 15 x 30kgs

hypers glute / ham focused - 2 x bw x 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - delts / traps / calves

Smith shoulder press: up to 10'x 140kg, 6 x 160kg

seated db laterals: up to 2 x 12 x 25kgs

front ez bar raises; (Under grip) up to 15 x 30kgs

Rear delt flyes on Machine: up to 15 x 100kg

facepulls: up to 3/4 stack x 14

BB shrugs : up to 20 x 180kg

Calf raises: 4 x 12 on BO donkeys up to 50kg per side


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - Back / bicep top up

Cable pullover warm ups

HS low row: up to RP set : 3.5 plates x 12 / 7 / 4

T bar rows up to 8 x 6 plates

HS pulldowns: up to RP set of 3.5 plates x 12 / 7 / 4

HS single lever rows: up to 4 plates x 12 - slow negs with a static hold on each rep

Med Mag grip cable rows: 3 x 14 x 78kg

preacher machine curls: up to 2 x 12 x 40kg per arm


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Current diet


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday was chest and calves

flat bench: 60kg x 12, 60kg x 12, 80kgx12, 120kgx12, 140kgx12 170kg x 5,130kg x 8

incline DB press: up to 2 sets of 55kg x 10

machine flyes: up to 2 sets of 12 x 100kg

Bw dips; 3 x 12

atlantis sled calf press: up to 2 sets x 12 x 5 plates per side

standing calf raise: up to 2 sets of 12 x 19 stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday was hammies and quads

ham curls - up to 89kg x 12 and triple drop

single leg curls; 2 x 15 x 40kg

hypers glute / ham focused - 2 x bw x 14, 12

x bw + 15kg

leg extensions- up to full stack x 14 - 2/3 sec negs TUT

unilateral leg press: up to 15 x 8 plates per side

lever PL leg press: up to 12 x 5.5 plates (true 3/4 second negative on each rep)

adductors / abductors: 3 x 14 on each


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - delts / traps / calves

Rear machine fly: up to rp set of 100kg x 14 / 7 / 4

facepulls: up to 3/4 stack x 14

Smith shoulder press: up to 10'x 140kg, 7 x 160kg then drop into 10 x 100kg, 15 x 60kg

db laterals: up to 2 x 14 x 22.5kg then slow holds with 20kg x10, 12.5kg x 12 x 7.5kg x 12 then pumping out to about 20 reps on last weight

Atlantis standing laterals: up to 2 from bottom x 14

front ez bar raises; (Under grip) ONE SET to 15 x 30kgs

Machine shrugs : up to 15 x 180kg

Calf raises: 4 x 12 on BO donkeys up to 50kg per side


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Saturday arms

straight back cable Z grip push downs: up to 54kg then double dropset

EZ drag curls: up to 14 x 45kgs

rope pushdowns superset with EZ cable curls; up to 14 x 65kg / 68kg

cable across body tricep extensions superset with HS bicep curl; up to 12

x 27kg / 60kg. 3/4 sets


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Current diet
> 
> View attachment 173073
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate, so like CKD diet on your rest days. Do you employ this strategy for off season too?

Has this always been the way you prepped?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday was chest and calves

Incline DB bench: 12 x 20kg, 12 x 35kg , 12 x 45kg, 12 x 55kg, 12 x 55kg

Flat HS press: up to 2 sets of 40kg per side x 15

machine flyes: up to 2 sets of 12 x 100kg

Atlantis chest machine; up to 14 x 90kg

atlantis sled calf press: up to 2 sets x 12 x 5 plates per side

Tri sets of 10 reps per exercise:standing calf raise into seated into donkey raise: up to 24 stack / 30kg per side / 50kg per side


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Cronus said:


> Thanks mate, so like CKD diet on your rest days. Do you employ this strategy for off season too?
> 
> Has this always been the way you prepped?


 Yeah pretty much mate. Gradually lower carbs and up cardio the nearer I get to show day


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday: Legs

Atlantis lying leg curl - controlled negs - up to 10 x 2 from bottom
Leg extensions up to 2 x 15 x full stack 
Leg press: up to 2 x 14 x 11 plates per side 
Standing leg curls - up to 2 x 12 x 35kg per side 
V squat machine - 2 x 10 x 5 plates per side 
Lunges - 
12 x bw
12 x 20kg dumbbells 
2 x 12 x 27.5kg dumbbells


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday was delts 
DB shoulder press - up to 7 x 60kgs 
DB laterals - 3 x 15 x 25kgs 
Atlantis front raises - up to half stack x 15
DB shrugs - 3 x 14 x 60kgs 
Cable side laterals - 3 x 14 x 3 stack
Tuesday was back 
HS pullovers - up to 10 x 150kg - slow negs
CG pull downs - up to 8 x 115kg - negs 
BB Rows - up to 10 x 140kg 
HS pull down machine - 14 x 40kg, 12 x 60kg 10 x 70Kg, 8 x 90kgs 
CG cable rows - 4 x 12 - 100kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday was Back 
MAG grip pull downs - worked up to 8 x 120kg - steady negatives 
Lever single rows - up to 12 x 6 PPS
HS pull downs - 12 x 20kg PS, 12 x 40kg PS, 10 x 60kg PS, 5 x 75kg PS + 3 forced reps 
BO DB Row - up to 3 x 10 x 65kg 
Low CG cable row - up to 12 x 120kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday was titties 
Smith bench - worked up to 7 x 180kg - ds to 12 x 100kg
Incline db flyes - 3 x 10 x 35kg 
Decline HS press - up to 2 x 12 x 70kg PS
Pec dec - up to half stack x 12 - constant tensions, steady negs
Dips - 3 x 10 x bw


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday: Legs

Atlantis lying leg curl - controlled negs - up to 10 x 2 from bottom
Leg extensions up to 2 x 15 x full stack
Nytram Leg press: up to 11 x 11 plates per side
seated leg curls - up to 2 x 12 x 96kgs
V squat machine - 2 x 10 x 6 plates per side
Lunges -
12 x bw
12 x 20kg dumbbells
Up to 2 x 12 x 35kg dumbbells


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday was delts
DB laterals - 3 x 15 x 25kgs
Smith Press- up to up to 11 x 140kgs ds to 15 x 100kg
Atlantis front raises - up to half stack x 15
Reverse pec dec - up to 3 x 15 x 102kg - DS to 15 x 55kg
DB shrugs - 3 x 14 x 60kgs
Cable side laterals - 3 x 14 x 3 stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday was Back 
MAG grip pull downs - worked up to 11 x 130kg 
BB row - up to 8 x 160kg then back off to 12 x 100kg 
HS pull downs - 12 x 20kg PS, 12 x 40kg PS, 10 x 60kg PS, 5 x 75kg PS + 3 forced reps 
Atlantis Pullover - up to 2 x 10 x 75kg PZ
Low CG cable row - up to 12 x 130kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday was titties
Smith bench - worked up to 7 x 180kg - ds to 12 x 100kg
Incline db flyes - 3 x 10 x 35kg
Decline HS press - up to 2 x 12 x 70kg PS
Pec dec - up to half stack x 12 - constant tensions, steady negs
Dips - 3 x 10 x bw


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday: Legs

Atlantis lying leg curl - controlled negs - up to 10 x 2 from bottom
Leg extensions up to 2 x 15 x full stack
Nytram Leg press: up to 8x 12 plates per side - DS to 20 x 6 PPS
seated leg curls - up to 2 x 12 x 103kg 
V squat machine - up to 10 x 6.5 plates per side
Lunges -
12 x bw
12 x 20kg dumbbells
Up to 12x 37.5kg dumbbells


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - legs

Atlantis lying leg curl - controlled negs - up to 10 x 2 from bottom
Leg extensions up to 2 x 15 x full stack
Nytram Leg press: up to 8x 12 plates per side - DS to 20 x 6 PPS
seated leg curls - up to 2 x 12 x 103kg 
V squat machine - up to 10 x 6.5 plates per side
Lunges -
12 x bw
12 x 20kg dumbbells
Up to 12x40kg dumbbells


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday was delts
DB laterals - 3 x 15 x 27.5kgs
DB Press- up to up to 6 x 60kg
Atlantis front raises - up to half stack x 15
Reverse pec dec - up to 3 x 15 x 102kg - DS to 15 x 55kg
Smith shrugs - up to 20 x 220kg
Cable side laterals - 3 x 14 x 3 stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday - Back 
MAG grip pull downs - worked up to 12 x 130kg 
BB row - up to 10 x 160kg then back off to 12 x 100kg 
HS pull downs - 12 x 20kg PS, 12 x 40kg PS, 10 x 60kg PS, 5 x 75kg PS + 3 forced reps 
Atlantis Pullover - up to 2 x 10 x 75kg PZ
Low CG cable row - up to 12 x 130kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday was titties
Pec dec - up to 3 from bottom x 12-14
Smith bench - worked up to 8 x 160kg - ds to 12 x 100kg
Incline prime press - up to 2 x 10 x 40kg PS
Dips - up to 7 x bw + 40kg 

Calves


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - legs

Atlantis lying leg curl - controlled negs - up to 10 x 2 from bottom
Leg extensions up to 2 x 16 x full stack
Leg press: up to 10 x 11plates per side - DS to 20 x 6 PPS
seated leg curls - up to 2 x 12 x 103kg
Hack Squats - up to 10 x 8 plates per side
Lunges -
12 x bw
12 x 20kg dumbbells
Up to 12x42.5kg dumbbells


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday was delts
DB laterals - 3 x 15 x 27.5kgs
DB Press- up to up to 6 x 60kg
Atlantis front raises - up to half stack x 15
Reverse pec dec - up to 3 x 15 x 102kg - DS to 15 x 55kg
Smith shrugs - up to 20 x 220kg
Cable side laterals - 3 x 14 x 3 stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday - Back
MAG grip pull downs - worked up to 12 x 130kg
BB row - up to 10 x 160kg then back off to 12 x 100kg
HS pull downs - 12 x 20kg PS, 12 x 40kg PS, 10 x 60kg PS, 5 x 75kg PS + 3 forced reps
CG cable rows - up to full stack x 10
Atlantis Pullover - up to 2 x 10 x 75kg PS


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday was titties
Pec dec - up to 3 from bottom x 12-14
Smith bench - worked up to 8 x 160kg - ds to 12 x 100kg
Incline prime press - up to 2 x 10 x 40kg PS
Dips - up to 7 x bw + 40kg

Calves


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - legs

Atlantis lying leg curl - controlled negs - up to 10 x 2 from bottom
Leg extensions up to 2 x 16 x full stack
Leg press: up to 10 x 11plates per side - DS to 20 x 6 PPS
seated leg curls - up to 2 x 12 x 103kg
Hack Squats - up to 10 x 8 plates per side
Lunges -
12 x bw
12 x 20kg dumbbells
Up to 12x45kg dumbbells


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday was delts
DB laterals - 3 x 15 x 27.5kgs
SmithPress- up to up to 8 x 140kg
Atlantis front raises - up to half stack x 15
Reverse pec dec - up to 3 x 15 x 102kg - DS to 15 x 55kg
Smith shrugs - up to 20 x 220kg
Cable side laterals - 3 x 14 x 3 stack

Tuesday - Back
MAG grip pull downs - worked up to 12 x 130kg
BB row - up to 10 x 160kg then back off to 12 x 100kg
HS pull downs - 12 x 20kg PS, 12 x 40kg PS, 10 x 60kg PS, 5 x 75kg PS + 3 forced reps
CG cable rows - up to full stack x 10
Atlantis Pullover - up to 2 x 10 x 75kg PS


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday was Chest 

Pec dec - up to 3 from bottom x 12-14 then full stack x 8
flat Machine press - worked up to 2 x 10 3 from bottom
Incline BB bench - 100kg x 10, 120kg x 8, 120kg x 8, DS to 80kg x 10
Dips - up to 10 x bw + 20kg
Cable flyes - up to 3 sets of 27kg x 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - legs

Atlantis lying leg curl - controlled negs - up to 10 x 2 from bottom
Leg extensions up to 2 x 16 x full stack
Pendulum - up to 8x 80kg then up to 4 x 110kg - back off to 8 x 80kg
Leg press: up to 10 x 11plates per side - DS to 20 x 6 PPS
seated leg curls - up to 2 x 12 x 103kg
Lunges -
12 x bw
12 x 20kg dumbbells
Up to 12x50kg dumbbells


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Any updated physique pics?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Simon90 said:


> Any updated physique pics?


Hey Simon these are from the past few days


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Hey Simon these are from the past few days
> 
> View attachment 211043
> 
> View attachment 211045


Fantastic physique! Chest and hamstrings look huge!


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

1. Seated leg curl
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 15- 20 reps
1 x 8-10 reps
1 x 8. - 10 reps 110kg

2. Leg Extensions
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 15- 20 reps
1 x 10- 12 reps
Full stack +10kg - RP - 15 / 7 / 4


3. Hack squat
2 warm up sets
2 x 10 - 12 - 3/4 PPS
1 x 6 - 8 reps
8 x 7 plates PS


4. Lying Leg Curls
_3 second negatives_
4 x 12 - 15 reps - up to 3 stack from bottom


5. single leg press
_3 second negatives_
2 warm up sets
12 x 4 PPS
12 x 5 PPS
12 x 7 plates PS



6. Plate loaded Standing single Leg Curls
_3 second negatives_
4 x 12 - 15 reps - 40kf PS



7. DB Lunges
Uk to 12 x 35kg








_Friday – Back_
1. Hammer Strength Pullover Machine –
3 warm up sets ramping up
1 x 14 – 3 second negatives
1 x 12 – 3 second negatives
1 x 10 x 70kg PS
6 x 90kg PS



2. MAG grip CABLE pulldowns –
2 warm up sets ramping up and then
14 x 55kg - sec negs
12 x 75kg3 second negatives
10 x 95kg second negatives
8 x 109kg
8 x 109kg



3. BB Row – Conventional or Yates grip
2/3 warm up sets
1 x 12
1 x 10
12 x 140kg
12 x 140kg
1 x RP Set


4. Prime PL pulldowns -
1 x 12 - 3 plates
1 x 10 - 4 plates
1 x 10 - 5 plates
1 x 8 x 6 plates



5. Close grip Cable Rows –
4x12-



Rack pulls - up to 10 x 140kg (Lower back and leg DOMs were silly on these)


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Great physique Ry and size. All proportional too! Well done!


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

_Monday – Chest / Calves_
1.Pec Dec flyes
3 warm up sets then -
Up to 1 from bottom stack x 12


2. Flat smith press –
Up to 9 x 160kg



3. Incline HS press
1 x 14
1 x 12
1 x 10
1 x 10
1 x 10 x 3 PPS



4. Weighted dips –
1 set with bodyweight then -
1 x 10 x bw + 15kg
6 x bw + 30kg
12 x bw 

5. Calves - 2 exercises - 4 sets of 15 on each


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Seated leg curl
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 15- 20 reps
1 x 8-10 reps
1 x 8. - 10 reps 110kg

2. Leg Extensions
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 15- 20 reps
1 x 10- 12 reps
Full stack +10kg - RP - 15 / 7 / 4


3. Hack squat
2 warm up sets
2 x 10 - 12 - 3/4 PPS
1 x 6 - 8 reps
6 x 7 plates PS


4. Lying Leg Curls
_3 second negatives_15 reps - up to 60kg 


5. single leg press
_3 second negatives_
2 warm up sets
12 x 4 PPS
12 x 5 PPS
12 x 7.5 plates PS



6. Plate loaded Standing single Leg Curls
_3 second negatives_
4 x 12 - 15 reps - 40kf PS


Abductors / adductors 
3 sets of each 
Up to 116kg abductor


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Seated leg curl
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 15- 20 reps
1 x 8-10 reps
1 x 8. - 10 reps 110kg

2. Leg Extensions
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 15- 20 reps
1 x 10- 12 reps
Full stack + 20kg RP - 15 / 7 / 4


3. Hack squat
2 warm up sets
2 x 10 - 12 - 3/4 PPS
1 x 6 - 8 reps
6 x 7 plates PS


4. Lying Leg Curls
_3 second negatives_15 reps - up to 60kg


5. single leg press
_3 second negatives_
2 warm up sets
12 x 4 PPS
12 x 5 PPS
12 x 7.5 plates PS



6. Plate loaded Standing single Leg Curls
_3 second negatives_
4 x 12 - 15 reps - 40kf PS


Abductors / adductors
3 sets of each
Up to 116kg abductor


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Delts / calves 
Atlantis side laterals - working up to 3 x 12 x 3 from bottom

nautilus shoulder press
Up to 2 x 8 x 70PS

Atlantis rear delt flye -
Up to 12 x 100kg

ez front raises
Up to 
3 x 12 x 40kgs

shrugs on machine
Up to 2 x 12 x 7 PPS

calves


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

_Back_
1. Hammer Strength Pullover Machine –
3 warm up sets ramping up
1 x 14 – 3 second negatives
1 x 12 – 3 second negatives
1 x 10 x 70kg PS
6 x 90kg PS



2. MAG grip CABLE pulldowns –
2 warm up sets ramping up and then
14 x 55kg - sec negs
12 x 75kg3 second negatives
10 x 95kg second negatives
8 x 109kg
8 x 120kg



3. BB Row – Conventional or Yates grip
2/3 warm up sets
1 x 12
1 x 10
12 x 140kg
12 x 140kg
12 x 140kg


4. Prime PL pulldowns -
1 x 12 - 3 plates
1 x 10 - 4 plates
1 x 10 - 5 plates
1 x 8 x 6 plates



5. Close grip Cable Rows –
4x12-
1 x 12 x full stack



Rack pulls - up to 10 x 140kg (Lower back and leg DOMs were silly on I


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

_Monday – Chest / Calves_
1.Pec Dec flyes
3 warm up sets then -
Up to 1 from bottom stack x 14

2. Flat nautilus press –
Up to 10 x full stack 

3. Incline Smith press
1 x 14
1 x 12
1 x 10
1 x 10
1 x 8 x 3 PPS


DIPS 
Bodyweihht
1 x 10 x bw + 15kg
x bw + 30kg
12 x bw

5. Calves - 2 exercises - 4 sets of 15 on each


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Seated leg curl
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 15- 20 reps
1 x 8-10 reps
1 x 8. - 10 reps 117kg

2. Leg Extensions
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 15- 20 reps
1 x 10- 12 reps
Full stack + 20kg RP - 12 / 5 / 2


3. Hack squat
2 warm up sets
2 x 10 - 12 - 3/4 PPS
1 x 6 - 8 reps
6 x 7 plates PS


4. Lying Leg Curls
_3 second negatives_15 reps - up to 60kg


5. single leg press
_3 second negatives_
2 warm up sets
12 x 4 PPS
12 x 5 PPS
12 x 7.5 plates PS



6. Plate loaded Standing single Leg Curls
_3 second negatives_
4 x 12 - 15 reps - 40kf PS


adductors - up to 10 x 116kg
abductors - up to 14 x full 
Up to 116kg abductor


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

*Monday – Chest / Calves*
1.Pec Dec flyes
3 warm up sets then -
Up to 1 from bottom stack x 12

2. Flat smith press –
Up to 9 x 160kg


3. Incline HS press
1 x 14
1 x 12
1 x 10
1 x 10
1 x 10 x 3 PPS


4. Weighted dips –
1 set with bodyweight then -
1 x 10 x bw + 15kg
6 x bw + 30kg
12 x bw

Seated Calves - 
5 x 12

Standing - 
4 x 15 reps



*Tuesday - Legs*

Seated Nautilus leg curl
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 15- 20 reps
1 x 8-10 reps
2x 12 x 100kg slow negatives, pause at top

Leg Extensions
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 15- 20 reps
1 x 10- 12 reps
Full stack + 20kg RP - 16 reps

Hack squat
2 warm up sets
2 x 10 - 12 - 3/4 PPS
1 x 6 - 8 reps
8 x 6.75 plates PS

NYTRAM Leg press
worked up to 20 x 8 plates per side

Lying Leg Curls unilateral)
_3 second negatives_15 reps - up to 60kg

adductors - 5 sets working up to 12 x 99kg (nice slow reps)

GHR - 3 x bw x 10


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Hey Simon these are from the past few days
> 
> View attachment 211043
> 
> View attachment 211045


Bet your smashing the big weights at the bottom of that tree now!! 
Does anyone still say Dench? 

Chest is huge


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - Legs
Hack squat
2 warm up sets
2 x 10 - 12 - 3/4 PPS
1 x 6 - 8 reps
12 x 6 PPP

Leg Extensions
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 15- 20 reps
1 x 10- 12 reps
Full stack + 20kg x 15
Drop to 100kg x 15


Leg press
worked up to 4 x 6 x 7 plates (10 sec rest between sets) 

ADDUCTORS 
Up to 1 from bottom x 6
Then 95kg x 14

Seated Leg Curls
_3 second negatives
12 x 85kg
15 x 79kg _

Seated calf raise 
55kg x 15
35kg x 20


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday - Push
Incline cuff flyes -
Up to 12 x 32kg
15 x 27kg

flat cuff flyes -
Up to 12 27kg
15 x 23kg

plate loaded shoulder press
Up to 7 x 70kg Per side
Drop to 14 x 40kg per side

cuffed side laterals -

up to 2 x 12 x 27kg

DB Skullcrushers
12 x 12.5kgs
12 x 15kgs
12 x 17.5kgs
12 x 20kgs
8 x 22.5kgs

rope cable extensions
Up to full small stack x 15


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Wednesday - Back and biceps 

lateral pull downs - MAG GRIP

Up to 12 x 116kg
Then 12 x 109kg

bent over DB row
Up to 4 x 6 x 70kg (just 10 secs rest)

machine pullovers
Up to 12 x 80kg PS
Then 80kg x 9

MAG grip cable row
Up to full stack x 8

Ez curls
Up to 50kg x 10
Back of - 40kg x 12

Alt DB curls
Up to 12 x 20kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - Hanstrings / glutes

wide high stance leg press
Up to 12 x 14 PPS
10 x 13 PPS

Lying hamstring curls
Up to 12 x 55kgs
15 x 40kgs

DB RDL
Up to 15 x 65kgs
Then same again - 15 x 65kg

Plate loaded glute drive
Up to 4 x 6 x 140kg

leg extensions
Up to full plus 20kg x 12

Standing calf raises 
15 x level 16
20 x Level 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Saturday - Back

DB rowwith chest on bench
Up to 4 x 6 x 45kg

unilateral lateral pull down -
Up to full stack x 12 
Then 15 x 89kg 

close grip psp grip rows

up to full stack x 10
Then 116kg x 15

HS Plate loaded tow
Up to 2 x 10 x 3 PPS, RP - 5 reps

Reverse pec Dec rear delts -
Up to 14 x 102kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

onday - Legs
Hack squat
2 warm up sets
2 x 10 - 12 - 3/4 PPS
7 plates x 6
12 x 6 PPS

Leg Extensions
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 15- 20 reps
1 x 10- 12 reps
Full stack + 20kg x 15
Drop to 100kg x 15


Leg press
worked up to 4 x 6 x 9.75 PPS (10 sec rest between sets) 

ADDUCTORS 
Up to 1 from bottom x 8
Then 102kg x 14

Seated Leg Curls
_3 second negatives
12 x 96kg
15 x _

Seated calf raise 
55kg x 15
35kg x 20


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday - Push
Incline cuff flyes -
Up to 12 x 32kg
15 x 27kg

flat cuff flyes -
Up to 12 27kg
15 x 23kg

Standing sled shoulder press
Up to 7 x 42.5kg Per side
Drop to 14 x 40kg per side

cuffed side laterals -

up to 2 x 12 x 27kg

DB Skullcrushers
12 x 12.5kgs
12 x 15kgs
12 x 17.5kgs
12 x 20kgs
10 x 22.5kgs
12 x 17.5kg

rope cable extensions
up to 12 x 50kg
full small stack x 15


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Wednesday - Back and biceps

lateral pull downs - MAG GRIP

Up to 12 x 120kg
Then 12 x 109kg

bent over DB row
Up to 4 x 7 x 70kg (just 10 secs rest)

machine pullovers
Up to 12 x 80kg PS
Then 80kg x 9

MAG grip cable row
Up to full stack x 8
Back off -

Prime PL curl - single arm

10kg x 10
10kg x 10
10kg x 10


Alt seated DB curls
3 sets of 12 x 17.5kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - Hanstrings / glutes

wide high stance leg press
Up to 12 x 14 PPS
10 x 13 PPS

Lying hamstring curls
Up to 12 x 75kgs
15 x 55kgs

DB RDL
Up to 15 x 70kg
Then same again - 15 x 65kg

Plate loaded glute drive
Up to 4 x 6 x 160kg

leg extensions
Up to 2 full x 12 

Standing calf raises 
15 x level 16
20 x Level 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Saturday - Back

DB rowwith chest on bench
Up to 4 x 6 x 50kg

unilateral lateral pull down -
Up to 109kg x 12
Then 15 x 89kg

close close MAG grip rows
Up to 130 x 12
Then 109kg x 15

BB BOR
Up to 2 x 10 x 3 PPS, RP - 5 reps

Reverse pec Dec rear delts -
Up to 14 x 102kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - Legs
Nautilus Seated Leg Curls
_3 second negatives
12 x 71kg
15 x64kg _

Seated calf raise 
3 x 65kg x 15
40kg x 20

Hack squat
2 warm up sets
2 x 10 - 12 - 3/4 PPS
7 plates x 6
12 x 6 PPS

Single HS Lever Leg Extensions
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 12 x 34kg per side 
1 x 10- 12 reps
Full stack + 20kg x 15
Drop to 100kg x 15


Left hand Leg press
worked up to 4 x 6 x 7 PPS (10 sec rest between sets) 

ADDUCTORS 
Up to 1 from bottom x 8
Then 102kg x 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday - Push
Incline cuff flyes -
Up to 10 x 36kg
14x 27kg

flat cuff flyes -
Up to 12 x 27kg
15 x 23kg

Standing sled shoulder press
Up to 9 x 45kg Per side
Drop to 14 x 30kg per side

cuffed side laterals -

up to 2 x 12 x 27kg

DB Skullcrushers
12 x 12.5kgs
12 x 15kgs
12 x 17.5kgs
12 x 20kgs
13 x 22.5kgs
12 x 17.5kg

rope cable 
up to 12 x 50kg
full small stack x 15


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Wednesday - Back and biceps

lateral pull downs - MAG GRIP

Up to 12 x 120kg
Then 15 x 102kg

bent over DB row
Up to 4 x 7 x 70kg (just 10 secs rest)

machine pullovers
Up to 12 x 80kg PS
Then 60kg PS x 13

MAG grip cable row
Up to full stack x 8
Back off - 109kg x 15

Nytram curl - single arm

Up to 5 big stack x 10 

Alt seated DB curls
3 sets of 12 x 17.5kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - Hanstrings / glutes

wide high stance leg press
Up to 12 x 14 PPS
10 x 13 PPS

Lying hamstring curls
Up to 12 x 75kgs
15 x 55kgs

DB RDL
Up to 15 x 70kg

Plate loaded glute drive
Up to 4 x 6 x 180kg

leg extensions
Up to 2 full x 12 

Standing calf raises 
15 x level 16
20 x Level 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Saturday - Back

DB row chest on bench
Up to 4 x 6 x 50kg

unilateral lateral pull down -
Up to 109kg x 12
Then 15 x 89kg

close close MAG grip rows
Up to 130 x 12
Then 109kg x 15

CG TBar 
10 x 20kg
10 x 30kg 
10 x 40kg
10 x 50kg ,

Reverse pec Dec rear delts -
Up to 14 x 102kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday - Push
Incline cuff flyes -
Up to 10 x 36kg
14x 27kg

flat cuff flyes -
Up to 12 x 27kg
15 x 23kg

Standing sled shoulder press
Up to 9 x 45kg Per side
Drop to 14 x 30kg per side

cuffed side laterals -

up to 2 x 12 x 27kg

DB Skullcrushers
12 x 12.5kgs
12 x 15kgs
12 x 17.5kgs
12 x 20kgs
12 x 22.5kg 
10 x 25kgs 


Ez cable push downs 
up to 2 x 14 x 70kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - Legs
Nautilus Seated Leg Curls
_3 second negatives
15 x 77kg
15 x64kg _

Seated calf raise 
3 x 65kg x 15
40kg x 20

Hack squat
2 warm up sets
2 x 10 - 12 - 3/4 PPS
7 plates x 6
12 x 6 PPS

Single HS Lever Leg Extensions
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 12 x 34kg per side 


Left hand Leg press
worked up to 4 x 6 x 7 PPS (10 sec rest between sets) 

ADDUCTORS 
Up to 1 from bottom x 8
Then 102kg x 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Wednesday - Back and biceps

lateral pull downs - MAG GRIP

Up to 12 x 123kg
Then 15 x 102kg

Bent over DB row
Up to 4 x 7 x 70kgW we (just 10 secs rest)

Machine pullovers
Up to 12 x 80kg PS
Then 60kg PS x 13

Mid grip MAG grip cable row
Up to full stack x 8
Back off - 109kg x 15

Prime curl - single arm

4 x 10kg x 12

Single cable curls
Up to 12 x


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - Hamstrings / glutes

wide high stance leg press
Up to 12 x 14 PPS
10 x 13 PPS

Lying hamstring curls
Up to 12 x 75kgs
15 x 55kgs

DB RDL
Up to 3 x 20 x 40kgs

Plate loaded glute drive
Up to 4 x 6 x 180kg

leg extensions
Up to 2 full x 12 

Standing calf raises 
15 x level 16
20 x Level 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Saturday - Back

DB row chest on bench
Up to 4 x 6 x 50kg

unilateral lateral pull down -
Up to 48kg x 12
Then 15 x 89kg

Close close MAG grip rows
Up to 136kg x 12
Then 109kg x 15

CG TBar 
10 x 20kg
10 x 30kg 
10 x 40kg
10 x 50kg ,

Reverse pec Dec rear delts -
Up to 14 x 102kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - Legs
Nautilus Seated Leg Curls
_3 second negatives
15 x 77kg
15 x64kg _

Seated calf raise 
3 x 70kg x 15
40kg x 20

Hack squat
2 warm up sets
2 x 10 - 12 - 3/4 PPS
8 plates x 6
12 x 5 PPS

Single HS Lever Leg Extensions
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 12 x 35kg per side 


Left hand Leg press
worked up to 4 x 6 x 8 PPS (10 sec rest between sets) 

ADDUCTORS 
Up to 1 from bottom x 8
Then 102kg x 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday - Push
Incline cuff flyes -
Up to 10 x 36kg
14x 27kg

flat cuff flyes -
Up to 12 x 27kg
15 x 23kg

Standing sled shoulder press
Up to 8 x 50kg Per side
Drop to 14 x 35kg per side

cuffed side laterals -

up to 2 x 12 x 27kg

DB Skullcrushers
12 x 12.5kgs
12 x 15kgs
12 x 17.5kgs
12 x 20kgs
14 x 22.5kg 
14 x 22.5lbs 


Ez cable push downs 
up to 2 x 14 x 70kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Wednesday - Back and biceps

lateral pull downs - MAG GRIP

Up to 12 x 123kg
Then 15 x 102kg

Bent over DB row
Up to 4 x 7 x 70kgW we (just 10 secs rest)

Machine pullovers
Up to 12 x 80kg PS
Then 60kg PS x 13

Mid grip MAG grip cable row
Up to full stack x 8
Back off - 109kg x 15

Prime curl - single arm

4 x 10kg x 12

Double Single cable curls to head 
Up to 12 x 4 stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - Hamstrings / glutes

wide high stance leg press
Up to 12 x 12 PPS
14 x 10 PPS

Lying hamstring curls
Up to 12 x 75kgs
15 x 55kgs


PL Lever RDL
Up to 12 x 60kg PS

Plate loaded glute drive
Up to 4 x 6 x 180kg

leg extensions
Up to 2 full x 12


Standing calf raises
15 x level 17
20 x Level 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Saturday - Back

DB row chest on bench
Up to 4 x 6 x 50kg

unilateral lateral pull down -
Up to full x 11
Then 15 x 82kg

Close close MAG grip rows
Up to 136kg x 12
Then 109kg x 15

CG TBar 
10 x 20kg
10 x 30kg 
10 x 40kg
10 x 50kg ,
10 x 60kg 

Reverse pec Dec rear delts -
Up to 14 x 102kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - Legs
Nautilus Seated Leg Curls
_3 second negatives
15 x 77kg
12 x 80 _

Seated calf raise 
3 x 70kg x 15
40kg x 20

Hack squat
2 warm up sets
2 x 10 - 12 - 3/4 PPS
8.5 plates x 6
12 x 5 PPS

Single HS Lever Leg Extensions
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 12 x 35kg per side 


Left hand Leg press
worked up to 4 x 6 x 8 PPS (10 sec rest between sets) 

ADDUCTORS 
Up to 1 from bottom x 8
Then 102kg x 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - Legs
Nautilus Seated Leg Curls
_3 second negatives
15 x 77kg
12 x 80 _

Seated calf raise 
3 x 70kg x 15
40kg x 20

Hack squat
2 warm up sets
2 x 10 - 12 - 3/4 PPS
8.5 plates x 6
12 x 5 PPS

Single HS Lever Leg Extensions
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 12 x 35kg per side 


Left hand Leg press
worked up to 4 x 6 x 8 PPS (10 sec rest between sets) 

ADDUCTORS 
Full atack x 12
Then 102kg x 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday - Push
Incline cuff flyes -
Up to 10 x 36kg
14x 27kg

flat cuff flyes -
Up to 12 x 27kg
15 x 23kg

Standing sled shoulder press
Up to 8 x 50kg Per side
Drop to 14 x 35kg per side

cuffed side laterals -

up to 2 x 13 x 27kg

DB Skullcrushers
12 x 12.5kgs
12 x 15kgs
12 x 17.5kgs
12 x 20kgs
14 x 22.5kg 
11 x 22.5kgs 


Ez cable push downs 
up to 2 x 14 x 70kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Wednesday - Back and biceps

lateral pull downs - MAG GRIP

Up to 12 x 123kg
Then 15 x 102kg

Bent over DB row
Up to 4 x 7 x 70kgW we (just 10 secs rest)

Machine pullovers
Up to 12 x 80kg PS
Then 60kg PS x 13

Mid grip MAG grip cable row
Up to full stack x 8
Back off - 109kg x 15

Prime curl - single arm

4 x 10kg x 12

Double Single cable curls to head 
Up to 12 x 4 stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - Hamstrings / glutes

wide high stance leg press
Up to 12 x 13 PPS
20 x 10 PPS

Lying hamstring curls
Up to 12 x 75kgs
15 x 55kgs


Plate loaded glute drive
Up to 12 x 200kg

leg extensions
Up to 2 full x 12

Smith RDL
Up to 12 x 140kg 

Standing calf raises
15 x level 17
20 x Level 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Saturday - Back

DB row chest on bench
Up to 4 x 6 x 50kg

unilateral lateral pull down -
Up to full x 11
Then 15 x 82kg

Close MAG grip rows
Up to 136kg x 12
Then 109kg x 15

CG TBar 
10 x 20kg
10 x 30kg 
10 x 40kg
10 x 50kg ,
10 x 60kg 

Reverse pec Dec rear delts -
Up to 14 x 102kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

monday - Push
Incline cuff flyes -
Up to 11 x 43kg
14x 27kg

flat cuff flyes -
Up to 12 x 27kg
15 x 23kg

Plate loaded shoulder press
Up to 10 x 75kg Per side
Drop to 12 X 50kg per side

Dips -

3 sets x 10 bodyweight 
cuffed side laterals -

up to 2 x 13 x 27kg

DB Skullcrushers
12 x 12.5kgs
12 x 15kgs
12 x 17.5kgs
12 x 20kgs
13 x 22.5kg
13 x 22.5kgs


Dual uni lateral cable push downs
up to 2 x 14 x 70kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - Legs
Nautilus Seated Leg Curls
_3 second negatives
15 x 77kg
12 x 80 _

Seated calf raise 
3 x 70kg x 15
40kg x 20

Hack squat
2 warm up sets
2 x 10 - 12 - 3/4 PPS
8.5 plates x 6
12 x 5 PPS

Single HS Lever Leg Extensions
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 12 x 35kg per side 


Left hand Leg press
worked up to 4 x 6 x 8 PPS (10 sec rest between sets) 

ADDUCTORS 
Full atack x 12
Then 102kg x 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Wednesday - Back and biceps

lateral pull downs - MAG GRIP

Up to 12 x 123kg
Then 15 x 102kg

Bent over DB row
Up to 4 x 7 x 70kgW we (just 10 secs rest)

Machine pullovers
Up to 12 x 80kg PS
Then 60kg PS x 13

Mid grip MAG grip cable row
Up to full stack x 8
Back off - 109kg x 15

Prime curl - single arm

4 x 10kg x 12

Double Single cable curls to head 
Up to 12 x 4 stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - Hamstrings / glutes

wide high stance leg press
Up to 12 x 13 PPS
20 x 10 PPS

Lying hamstring curls
Up to 12 x 75kgs
15 x 55kgs


Plate loaded glute drive
Up to 12 x 200kg

leg extensions
Up to 2 full x 12

GHR
Up to 3 x 10 xbodyweight

Standing calf raises
15 x level 17
20 x Level 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - Legs
Nautilus Seated Leg Curls
_3 second negatives
15 x 77kg
12 x 80 _

Sled calf raise 
Up to 12 x 75kg PS

Hack squat - low / narrow 
2 warm up sets
2 x 10 - 12 - 3/4 PPS
7 plates x 6
20 x 4 PPS

Single HS Lever Leg Extensions
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 12 x 35kg per side 


Left hand Leg press
worked up to 4 x 6 x 8 PPS (10 sec rest between sets) 

ADDUCTORS 
Full atack x 12
Then 102kg x 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuewday - Push

Incline cuff flyes -
Up to 11 x 43kg
14x 27kg

flat cuff flyes -
Up to 12 x 27kg
15 x 23kg

Plate loaded shoulder press
Up to 10 x 75kg Per side
Drop to 12 X 50kg per side

Incline chest press 

3 sets x 10 bodyweight 
cuffed side laterals -

up to 2 x 13 x 27kg

DB Skullcrushers
12 x 12.5kgs
12 x 15kgs
12 x 17.5kgs
12 x 20kgs
13 x 22.5kg
13 x 22.5kgs


Dual uni lateral cable push downs
up to 2 x 14 x 70kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Wednesday - Back and biceps

lateral pull downs - MAG GRIP

Up to 12 x 123kg
Then 15 x 102kg

Bent over DB row
Up to 4 x 7 x 70kgW we (just 10 secs rest)

Machine pullovers
Up to 12 x 80kg PS
Then 60kg PS x 13

Mid grip MAG grip cable row
Up to full stack x 8
Back off - 109kg x 15

Prime curl - single arm

4 x 10kg x 12

Double Single cable curls to head
Up to 12 x 4 stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - Hamstrings / glutes

wide high stance leg press
Up to 12 x 13 PPS
20 x 10 PPS

Lying hamstring curls
Up to 12 x 75kgs
15 x 55kgs

Plate loaded glute drive
Up to 12 x 200kg

leg extensions
Up to 2 full x 12

GHR
Up to 3 x 10 xbodyweight

Standing calf raises
15 x level 17
20 x Level 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Saturday - Back

Prime lying row 
Up to 4 x 6 x 70kg PS

unilateral lateral pull down -
Up to full x 11
Then 15 x 82kg

Close MAG grip rows
Up to 136kg x 12
Then 109kg x 15

CG TBar 
10 x 20kg
10 x 30kg 
10 x 40kg
10 x 50kg ,
10 x 60kg 

Reverse pec Dec rear delts -
Up to 14 x 102kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - Legs

Nautilus Seated Leg Curls
_3 second negatives
15 x 77kg
12 x 80 _

Sled calf raise 
Up to 12 x 75kg PS

Hack squat - low / narrow 
2 warm up sets
2 x 10 - 12 - 3/4 PPS
7 plates x 6
20 x 4 PPS

Single HS Lever Leg Extensions
3 warm up sets then -
3 x 12 x 35kg per side 

Left hand Leg press
worked up to 4 x 6 x 8 PPS (10 sec rest between sets) 

ADDUCTORS 
Full stack x 12
Then 102kg x 14


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuewday - Push

Incline cuff flyes -
Up to 11 x 43kg
14x 27kg

flat cuff flyes -
Up to 12 x 27kg
15 x 23kg

Plate loaded shoulder press
Up to 10 x 75kg Per side
Drop to 12 X 50kg per side

Incline chest press 

3 sets x 10 bodyweight 
cuffed side laterals -

up to 2 x 13 x 27kg

DB Skullcrushers
12 x 12.5kgs
12 x 15kgs
12 x 17.5kgs
12 x 20kgs
13 x 22.5kg
13 x 22.5kgs


Dual uni lateral cable push downs
up to 2 x 14 x 70kg


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Wednesday - Back and biceps

lateral pull downs - MAG GRIP

Up to 12 x 123kg
Then 15 x 102kg

Bent over DB row
Up to 4 x 7 x 70kgW we (just 10 secs rest)

Machine pullovers
Up to 12 x 80kg PS
Then 60kg PS x 13

Mid grip MAG grip cable row
Up to full stack x 8
Back off - 109kg x 15

Prime curl - single arm

4 x 10kg x 12

Double Single cable curls to head
Up to 12 x 4 stack


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday - Back and Traps

lateral pull downs - MAG GRIP

Up to 12 x 123kg
Then 15 x 102kg

Bent over T BAR row
Up to 10 x 80kg 
10 x 80kg

Cable pullovers

up to 2 from bottom 2 x 12



Rack pulls 
up to 160kg x 12 

Prime PL row -

12 x 20kg PS
12 
12 X 50kg PS 
CG Cable row 
14 x 68kg
12 x 102kg
12 x 116kg 

Shrugs on sled 

15 x 5PPS
15 x 6PPS


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Good to see you back Ry.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Brian Multigym said:


> Good to see you back Ry.


Thank you mate hope you're good?


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - Chest 

Incline cuff flyes - up to 8 x 50kg
Back off to 10 x 43kg
Flat Smith press - up to 8 x 160kg
Flat cuff flyes - up to 3 x 12 x 23kg
Incline machine press


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Ryhardcastle said:


> Thank you mate hope you're good?


Yes, I am OK, thanks.


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - Hams and quads 
Nautilus ham curl - up to 75kg x 12 

Cybex leg extension -
12 x 90kg 
12 x 170kg
12 x 210kg
2 x 12 x full stack 

left hand leg press
12 x 3PPS
12 x 5PPS
12 x 7PPS
18 x 9PPS

DB RDL -

up to 20 x50kgs

lying ham curl
Up to 3 x 12 x 100kg

Nautilus hack squat -

up to 8 x 6.5 PPS


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday - Back and Traps

lateral pull downs - MAG GRIP

Up to 12 x 123kg
Then 15 x 102kg

Bent over T BAR row
Up to 10 x 80kg
10 x 80kg

Cable pullovers

up to 2 from bottom 2 x 12


Rack pulls
up to 200kg x 10

Prime PL row -

12 x 20kg PS
12
12 X 50kg PS
CG Cable row
14 x 68kg
12 x 102kg
12 x 116kg

Shrugs on sled

15 x 5PPS
15 x 6PPS


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - Hams and quads 
Nautilus ham curl - up to 75kg x 12 

Cybex leg extension -
12 x 90kg 
12 x 170kg
12 x 210kg
2 x 12 x full stack 

left hand leg press
12 x 3PPS
12 x 5PPS
12 x 7PPS
12 x 13PPS

DB RDL -

up to 15 x 65kg

Single lying ham curl
Up to 3 x 12 x 27kg plus 1 added 

Belt squat 

up to 12 x 3 PPS


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - Chest 

Flat Smith press - up to 6 x 180kg
Incline cuff flyes - up to 8 x 50kg
Back off to 10 x 43kg
Flat cuff flyes - up to 3 x 12 x 23kg
Incline machine press - up to 4 PPS - 2 x 8 

Calves - 
4 x 15 donkey calf machine


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday - Back and Traps

lateral pull downs - MAG GRIP

Up to 12 x 123kg
Then 15 x 102kg

Bent over T BAR row
Up to 10 x 80kg
10 x 80kg

Cable pullovers

up to 2 from bottom 2 x 12


Rack pulls
up to 200kg x 10

Prime PL row -

12 x 20kg PS
12
12 X 50kg PS
CG Cable row
14 x 68kg
12 x 102kg
12 x 116kg

Shrugs on sled

15 x 5PPS
15 x 6PPS


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday - Shoulders 

DB laterals - up to 15 x 22. 5kg - paused
Smith shoulder press - up to 10 x 140kg 
Rear delts on nautilus machine - up to 100kg
Front EZ raises - up to 14 x 30kg 
Tricep extensions machine - 1 from full x 12 - then triple drop
Push downs


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - Hams and quads 

Nautilus ham curl - up to 75kg x 12 

Cybex leg extension -
12 x 90kg 
12 x 170kg
12 x 210kg
2 x 12 x full stack 

Pendulum 
12 x 30kg
12 x 40kg
8 x 50kg
8 x 70kg 
6 x 90kg 


DB RDL -

up to 15 x 62.5kg

Single lying ham curl
Up to 3 x 12 x 27kg plus 1 added 

leg press

up to 12 x 11 PPS


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Thursday - Shoulders / Triceps 

DB laterals - up to 15 x 22. 5kg - paused
Smith shoulder press - up to 10 x 140kg 
Rear delts on nautilus machine - up to 100kg
Front EZ raises - up to 14 x 30kg 
Tricep extensions machine - 1 from full x 12 - then triple drop
Push downs


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday - Hams and quads 

HS ham curl - up to 85kg x 12 - slow 

Cybex leg extension -
12 x 90kg 
12 x 170kg
12 x 210kg
2 x 12 x full stack 

SSB 
Up to 12 x 3PPS


Single lying ham curl
Up to 3 x 12 x 27kg plus 1 added 

Bulgarians 
Up to 12 x 35kg 

GHR 
BW x 12 
Bw plus 10kg x 10


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Monday - chest 
Pec Dec - up to one from bottom x 12
Incline smith - up to 9 x 160kg 
Incline cuff flyes - 3 x 12 x 23kg 
Decline HS - up to 10 x 3PPS 
CALVES


----------



## Ryhardcastle (Mar 13, 2015)

Tuesday - back 
Mag grip pull downs - 2 x 10 x 2 from bottom
BB row - up to 12 x 120mkg
HS Yates row - Alt grip - 10 x 55kg per side 
Single cable lat pull downs / up to 2 from bottom x 10
Prime row - wide - up to 10 x 60 per side


----------

